# Duck Hunting Rig



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tell me about your duck hunting rig. My pops and I are searching for a good boat mainly for duck hunting but also for a little fishing as well. We are pretty set on the motor its between a Gatortail or Prodrive for sure. Just wanted to get an idea as to what some folks on here like/dislike since a good population on here duck hunt

Any pics welcome as well thanks!


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Currently using a Lowe Jon Boat, 16' powered by a 30 HP Evinrude. I gun out of a meadow box or from a backrest. I have good power and a lot of room. I have gone out into Great South Bay with 3 gunners, 2 dogs, and 18 duck decoys and half a dozen geese. I use the boat to fish the same area.


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

gdgnyc said:


> Currently using a Lowe Jon Boat, 16' powered by a 30 HP Evinrude. I gun out of a meadow box or from a backrest. I have good power and a lot of room. I have gone out into Great South Bay with 3 gunners, 2 dogs, and 18 duck decoys and half a dozen geese. I use the boat to fish the same area.


Does your boat have a live well on it at all?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I've owned a lot of boats, in fact I own 5 right now! The best duck hunting boat I have ever owned was a Gator Trax. Built tough and great for hunting out of. Will last a lifetime in normal use. I suppose I could fish out of it too but I already have a nice fishing boat.  I know, it is a sickness - at least my spouse thinks I am a little nuts to have a different boat for every situation but hey, a man's got to have the right tool for the job . . . RIGHT?


----------



## GAbirdhunter (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a War Eagle 860 with a 90 Yamaha, no problems hunting Lake Seminole in the winter and fishing the flats and tidal creeks down here on the Gulf during the spring, summer, and fall. Have an Avery quick set blind that goes on in the winter, and a minnkota bow mount trolling motor that goes on after duck season.


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hambone said:


> I've owned a lot of boats, in fact I own 5 right now! The best duck hunting boat I have ever owned was a Gator Trax. Built tough and great for hunting out of. Will last a lifetime in normal use. I suppose I could fish out of it too but I already have a nice fishing boat.  I know, it is a sickness - at least my spouse thinks I am a little nuts to have a different boat for every situation but hey, a man's got to have the right tool for the job . . . RIGHT?


Completely agree I looked at that website.. How sick is that gator trax hide model!! Oh dad can we get that one haha if you think about it he wants a deck to fish off of and that thing is a whole entire deck!


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have also looked at war eagle beautiful boats If it was up to me I would have it but my dad wants something with a live well and a nice deck to put a swivel seat for casting. We are duck hunters first and formost we only fish like three times a year what the heck


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a wareagle 1548 in bottomland camo with a Yamaha 40 hp fuel injected 4 stroke and a 1642 with a evinrude 25 hp


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

WhackndStack6 said:


> Tell me about your duck hunting rig. My pops and I are searching for a good boat mainly for duck hunting but also for a little fishing as well. We are pretty set on the motor its between a Gatortail or Prodrive for sure. Just wanted to get an idea as to what some folks on here like/dislike since a good population on here duck hunt
> 
> Any pics welcome as well thanks!


You can't go wrong with either Prodrive or Gatortail. They are the boat and motor choice of many that use them to earn a living in the marsh. I would suggest a custom Gatortail boat with a Pro Drive surface drive engine. The reverse on the Pro Drive engine is a must in shallow or in zero water conditions.


----------



## GAbirdhunter (Mar 20, 2012)

WhackndStack6 said:


> I have also looked at war eagle beautiful boats If it was up to me I would have it but my dad wants something with a live well and a nice deck to put a swivel seat for casting. We are duck hunters first and formost we only fish like three times a year what the heck


 
I've got a livewell on mine and also swivel seats for the front deck and back deck, strangely I only use them for duck hunting and not for fishing though.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> We are pretty set on the motor its between a Gatortail or Prodrive for sure.


Since these were the "motors of choice", I'm assuming you are looking for a "mud rig". I have a 17'6"X48 Phowler Extreme with a 27 HP ProDrive. The boat planes out quickly and is plenty fast enough for me (I'm 71). I added two upgrades to the boat 1) an extended deck and 2) a transom step. Both were well worth the money.

It has a "brush cutter bow" which adds the extra foot and a half. In addition, this rig has an "open" configuration. I don't like the clutter of extra built in seats or gun boxes. "Open" makes it better for a dog, too.

With high sides and a tall transom, this rig is very safe in the Mississippi River (when you are aware). I added a Bimini top for summer fishing which makes a huge difference in comfort. 

The aluminum flat bottom has longitudinal stringers (that's good) and a thickness of 1.25" (that's good, too). I hunt alone most of the time and it is perfect. If I were going to hunt two or more regularly, I'd definitely move up to a 17'-18'X52"(or wider) boat with a 36 HP ProDrive. The extra width will actually translate to being able to run shallower water.

I should mention that before I ended up with this boat, I received a lot of good advice from a few RTF members. 

A word of advice......from experience.....plan on getting it really struck in the mud at least once. Ask me how I know. 

Here's a YouTube video link to a Mississippi River backwater "shake down" cruise with Taffey as my "lookout". In fact, where we flew through the really shallow "grassy" cut was where I buried her two weeks later.









*The Kwick Rig (YouTube video)*


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

WhackndStack6 said:


> Does your boat have a live well on it at all?


It has a live well built into the thwart.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a Lowe Roughneck 1860, ran a GoDevil on it for awhile and now I have Johnson OB and an AveryQuickset blind.


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses so far its greatly appreciated, keep em comin


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a 2072 SEAARK. As good a boat if not better than a WarEagle. Sure is less expensive. My friend is in the Coast Guard and he tells me that is the only aluminum boat the coast guard uses. Powered by a Honda 90 HP. Very stable boat. Livewell option is available. 
Good Luck!


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

-Test Drive what your interesting in before buying.
-Dealers, Warranty, Location , location , location.....
-War Eagle is a nice hull just not for a Mud Motor ( Period )
-Flat Bottom, 7' Rake, Longitudinal Braceing, 5086 .125 hull= mud boat
-round chine, square chine, taper chine, double taper chine, triple taper chine, etc , etc???????? Do you know what you want???
-Pro Dive has the least amount of tiller torque of any Mud Motor and nothing beats FPR
-biggest mistakes, skimping on hull type, to much crap added, to the hull and lack of horsepower.

Put all the right pieces together and theres not much that can stop you....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAvRPk4COWk


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

I use a 2072 sea ark tunnel hull with 26" pods and a 115 evenrood. I put a custom enterer in it with a live well and a center counsel. We also build custom blinds so it has a real nice one on it.
Duane



















the only shot of the enterer i have lol


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

mudd said:


> -Test Drive what your interesting in before buying.
> -Dealers, Warranty, Location , location , location.....
> -War Eagle is a nice hull just not for a Mud Motor ( Period )
> -Flat Bottom, 7' Rake, Longitudinal Braceing, 5086 .125 hull= mud boat
> ...


What do you run mudd? I am trying to digest all this information and I have a couple of questions.
-What is a Rake as mentioned above?
-I understand what chines are but what I am confused about is what is the difference performance wise.

I tried googling this information but I didn't come up with much information at all I really do appreciate all this help guys!


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a Lowe Roughneck 1760 SC with a 50 HP merc. The boat is a nice fishing boat with a live well and great for duck hunting on Lake Michigan and local rivers. The blind on it is a mud buddy quick flip.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

I have an 1846 Round Chine Built to my spec's. with a 50+hp Pro Drive


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Rake is angle of the front of the boat from the bow to the bottom of the hull. The longer flatter rake helps plane load with less hp and also offers a drier ride with these types of hulls.

One other thing youll have to concider is going with a comercial or floataion hull. If you have to have a coast guard approved floatation hull that will limit your choices of mud hull builders

Chines- Heres a few pics and a little feedback on them. Basicly its transition where the sides meet the hull in the stern

Chines Round
Will carve a tight turn without sliding even in shallow conditions. Downside is that there is a little falloff in speed under loaded conditions. Reason is that the rounded surface holds water and allows the hull to push off it in turns (note pic) Problem is that the heavier its loaded the lower it sits and has a harder time breaking the hull "free" 

















Square or Hard Chine
Carries load well. Downside is they will slide in turns and the lighter and wider the hull is the more it will slide









Taper Chine
A compramise between the other two. Carrys load with little fall off turns OK but not as well as a Round and will slide.









Hope this clears up some of your questions


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

mudd said:


> Rake is angle of the front of the boat from the bow to the bottom of the hull. The longer flatter rake helps plane load with less hp and also offers a drier ride with these types of hulls.
> 
> One other thing youll have to concider is going with a comercial or floataion hull. If you have to have a coast guard approved floatation hull that will limit your choices of mud hull builders
> 
> ...


I ain't riding with you!


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Bwaaa

Just for reference the at the 3 minute mark and the 6 minute mark of this vid theres footage of an 1844 round chine with a modded Pro Drive. Yours truely is at the tiller and should give you a better idea of how hard a round chine sticks turns where the others are drifting the turns. We went out and tried to make this hull slide and couldnt do it. Would take 90degree turns at full throttle and would not slide.

http://youtu.be/6JCqQ_WGcsA


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

This thread is like christmas shopping ,I'll take one of each.


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got a Gatortrax 3-Man GatorHide that I'll try to get some pics of later when I get home.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

mudd said:


> -Test Drive what your interesting in before buying.
> -Dealers, Warranty, Location , location , location.....
> -War Eagle is a nice hull just not for a Mud Motor ( Period )
> -Flat Bottom, 7' Rake, Longitudinal Braceing, 5086 .125 hull= mud boat
> ...



Mudd--still have not purchased a boat. Your advice/expertise has been crucial. My biggest fear is maintaining the motor. 

Made an offer last year on a 17 foot Pro Drive/mud buddy, with manual reverse, 8,000 cash. Brought 80 one hundred dollar bills( seller was asking 9,200)to his house. I thought it was a fair offer.

I thought he would jump at that deal. He respectfully declined, but two months later, he almost begged me to take it for that price. Didn't do it, mostly because I was leaving the next day for two months.

Bottom line------not a lot of demand-- specialty item. I am being patient.

We have a Bass Pro here and none of their pro drives have sold. Average price: about 16,000. This is their first year carrying them.


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

7pntail said:


> Bottom line------not a lot of demand-- specialty item. I am being patient.


 
Depends where you live. They fly like hotcakes here in LA (not the city;-)).


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Current rig--on the cheap. 15 foot Valco. 35 hp Evinrude. Get's the job done, not my first choice!


----------



## pstrombeck (Feb 11, 2012)

When I was coming home from Hurricane Katrina I stopped at the Gatortrax Facility and really liked what I saw. I ended up purchasing a 17" Gatortrax with tunnel hull and 35 HP Mud Buddy Hyper Sport. Boat was built to my specs - rod box starboard - gun box and storage portside with mini tool box at rear. Added a cushion topped cooler. It is set up with a 24 volt foot control front and 24 volt hand control aft. I run the upper Mississippi River in MN and need the big trolling motors to beat the current when fishing. Rig includes a Cabelas Northern flight blind Frame with flip top and covered same with the Mud Buddy Ghillie camo - best boat blind cover out there IMO. Also has a skiff rack for my 12' pirogue when needed. Boat planes out at 27 mph as clocked by GPS with two overweight hunters, 1 dog and 48 decoys plus other gear. I just switch out the boat depending on the season and it's perfect for what I do up here - bass fish and duck hunt.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

John, thats a legit concern esp if you dont have dealer support. Any certified Briggs guy should be able to do most anything but some choose not to touch them because they are not familiar with them. That said, there are certain forums with some pretty knowlegable guys that help out alotta guys. Of course with some youll have to weed out the BS of which there can be alot of. Your always welcome to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Shawn White said:


> This thread is like christmas shopping ,I'll take one of each.


Ive got more pics and vids if you like


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Whack
I currently have 4 duck boats of various shapes and sizes. My number one concern is safety. Here r several things to think about when out fitting a duck rig.....

How many people and gear do u hunt with?

What type of water do u hunt? Shallow backwater, rivers, big lakes etc

R u going to hunt out of the boat (ie a boat blind) or use boat for tranportation and hunt from shore?

Will u travel far to hunt? Then the trailer becomes important.

How far do you run from ramp to hunting area?

If you hunt north of I-40, heat in boat is very nice option and you can cook breakfast.

Surface drive motors are outstanding for what they are designed for......shallow water. Having said that they are also excellent big water boats if they are not under powered

I have a 2060 phowler with twin 36 hp prodrives. 5 guys two dogs and gear I go 21 to 22 mph in mud or open water. 

It is very easy with one surface drive motor to over load boat and only get 12 to 13 mph.....hence very dangerous if u hunt big water. 

Check out mudmotor.com. Great source for info on mud motor rigs and how to get the right boat and motor. 

I've been duck hunting 40 years and 8 or 9 boats and I'm still trying to get it right

For fishing.....get a Ranger!

David


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

Like Kent at Gatortrax says, No boat will suit your needs 100% of the time. Get one that will fit you the majority of the time & learn to live with the minority that it doesn't do so well. By the way, Kent at Gatortrax is one of the best guys you could ever ask for. Buying a boat from that guy was a pleasure.


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Mudd for explaining the chines to me I am starting to learn alot more about this stuff we have several phone calls to dealers and manufacturers. The one that popped out the most at my dad was GatorTrax that guy knew his stuff. He said the best motor out there in his opinion is the mudd buddy so we are getting a quote for a custom gatortrax boat with a mudd buddy on the back of her. 

As for hunting conditions asked above. In my hometown I have a spot that I can only get to by my small duck skiff the problem is that sucker is hard to paddle since the trolling motor took a dump. Especially going up stream that sucks so I gave up on that spot. Currently I go to college in La Crosse so I am right on the Missisip for hunting we found several awesome spots but we were limited last year having a deep-v and outboard (dads fishing boat). I want to be able to go where the ducks are no matter what. Now I do hunt a big island off of a lake in Hustisford/Horicon area that doesnt require a mud motor at all.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Im under qualified to ever give out dog training advice however I know a little about mud boats / mud motors and live within a couple miles of you. I realize that theres very little info out there so If you and your pops wanna chat sometime shoot me a PM. I was a dealer for 4 years and met alotta people over that time. It was a hobby for me that took too much away from family so I closed shop but I still like to help out when I can.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Mudd, you are a wealth of information and you share. I would not purchase a rig without running it by you. I appreciate all of your expertise. Surface drives are somewhat in their infancy here in Cali. I am ready to pull the trigger, and the more I learn the fewer mistakes I will make. Again, thanks for PM-s expertise etc.... I wanna do it right the first time. 

You are a gem!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

WhackndStack6 said:


> Thanks Mudd for explaining the chines to me I am starting to learn alot more about this stuff we have several phone calls to dealers and manufacturers. The one that popped out the most at my dad was GatorTrax that guy knew his stuff. He said the best motor out there in his opinion is the mudd buddy so we are getting a quote for a custom gatortrax boat with a mudd buddy on the back of her.
> 
> As for hunting conditions asked above. In my hometown I have a spot that I can only get to by my small duck skiff the problem is that sucker is hard to paddle since the trolling motor took a dump. Especially going up stream that sucks so I gave up on that spot. Currently I go to college in La Crosse so I am right on the Missisip for hunting we found several awesome spots but we were limited last year having a deep-v and outboard (dads fishing boat). I want to be able to go where the ducks are no matter what. Now I do hunt a big island off of a lake in Hustisford/Horicon area that doesnt require a mud motor at all.


The reason Kent is aligned with Mudd Buddy is because both Pro Drive and Gatortail compete with Gator Traxx in building and selling boats and all three are within 50 miles on one another. If you ever have to put your boat into Reverse, you want a Pro Drive!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Mudd Buddy......................Old Indian term for "Anchor". South La marsh eats them for breakfast every morning.


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like I will be taking mudd up on that offer very soon If that be the case!


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

i have a 23 ft war eagle it has a live well ,gun box and bass style seats that can go on the front or rear deck you can equipt them how ever you want


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Franco said:


> The reason Kent is aligned with Mudd Buddy is because both Pro Drive and Gatortail compete with Gator Traxx in building and selling boats and all three are within 50 miles on one another. If you ever have to put your boat into Reverse, you want a Pro Drive!


True words.^^

They all build pretty good motors and theres legit reasons people have for owning one or the other. 

Ive had a PD for a while now and wont give up the FPR or the ease of steering from the weighted back design


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

I've got one I could sell you. It's a 2012 Excel 1751 with 36 Prodrive w full power reverse and power trim. I use it for fishing mostly. 
Top speed with jsut me is 29 mph. me, wife and 2 kids w fishing gear is 25mph. Very nice.

Mossy Oak custom camo
Front led flood lights. 
Dry storage
Super coat
Camo seats
New batteries.
Led lights on trailer.
New Minn Kota
etc ,etc.

About $18,500 new. Will sell it for $14,500. Motor has 24 hrs on it. Call if you're interested and we'll discuss and I'll send you pictures. Not really looking to sell it but I will.

Troy
901-488-5635


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

GatorTrax and Mudbuudy is the only way I would ever go for what I hunt.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Mudd, good lookin pup there! Looks like he is on his way!

Listen to what Mudd has to say about boats, I picked mine up from him when he was a dealer, great to deal with. These things are a blast and you'll definately find new reasons to be on the water!;-)

Here is a long video of us on Mississippi last June. Many different dealers in this vid. Mine is a Geaux, which is now out of business, but Prodrive boats are built just like em. Everything I wanted, my little 23 with some goodies has allowed me to stay with all the big boys. 28.5 empty, and I have another trick up my sleeve before hunting season!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=872zuew6pNc


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I made my own, it's a modifield Devlin Cackler. Check out the Devlin Designs duck boat list, about 15 duck boats from one man piroques to really big boats, plus a lot of other, dozens, boat designs.


----------



## tbro (Mar 30, 2011)

It is one sweet rig to hunt out of too. Stable, dry and has an awesome dog platform. Nicest rig I've hunted in.


----------



## tbro (Mar 30, 2011)

It is one sweet rig to hunt out of too. Stable, dry and has an awesome dog platform. Nicest rig I've hunted in.
__________________
TBRO

Oops I have not hunted out of John Robinson's Rig. I was speaking of Scotty Greenwood's ride


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Except when u standin in water over top of your waders!! Sometimes we just to man enough to admit such things!


----------



## tbro (Mar 30, 2011)

That's your idea! Next year I'm staying in the Boat!!


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't read the whole thread, but my rig is an 1860 sea ark superjon with a custom hard sided blind. Great boat! Love hunting out of it. We hope to upgrade to a 2472 Vpro within the next couple years. 1860 just isn't enough room!


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

DUTCHBOY said:


> I've got a Gatortrax 3-Man GatorHide that I'll try to get some pics of later when I get home.


Man would I love to see that boat! Those things look suweeet!


----------

